# I-5 9300h throttles after undervolting



## Mohamed Sewilam (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey I have an acer nitro 5 with a 1650 and i 5 9300h it used to power limit throttles before, but I did manage to deal with it earlier on, but it's doing it again and the temps aren't the best too
 here are my undervolting sitting would someone please review them and tell if I have done something wrong 
Note: i don't notice any gaming performance drop but as I mentioned earlier the temp reach 92 now which is too high and the ring EDP other as well as the Core PL2


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 21, 2021)

@Mohamed Sewilam - If you have PL2 throttling, try increasing the PL2 power limit in the TPL window. Instead of 60W, try increasing it to 70W or 80W.

Show me a log file while you have been gaming for at least 15 minutes. Sometimes PL2 will light up yellow. If this is not significantly decreasing performance then you do not have to be too concerned. The log file will show if it is a big problem or nothing important. 

If the temperatures are too high, you might need to replace the thermal paste and clean out your laptop. It is either that or slow your CPU down so it does not get so hot.


----------



## Mohamed Sewilam (Mar 27, 2021)

Sorry for being one week late to respond but here are the logs as u requested  and one more thing about repasting I tried that, but the last screw of the heat sink stripped and couldn't get it of so I gave up


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 27, 2021)

Your CPU and Nvidia GPU are both running at a consistent speed in the log file. No signs of any throttling. 



Mohamed Sewilam said:


> the heat sink stripped


I guess you can worry about that another day when or if your CPU starts thermal throttling. The tiny screws that most companies use are ridiculous.


----------



## AOne (Mar 28, 2021)

Mohamed Sewilam said:


> Sorry for being one week late to respond but here are the logs as u requested  and one more thing about repasting I tried that, but the last screw of the heat sink stripped and couldn't get it of so I gave up


They're soldered to the mobo. Basically a very easy repair. Just solder it back. Watch some YouTube videos for confidence or ask again, so I could assist you. Been there, done that on an older laptop of mine.


----------



## Mohamed Sewilam (Mar 28, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your CPU and Nvidia GPU are both running at a consistent speed in the log file. No signs of any throttling.
> 
> 
> I guess you can worry about that another day when or if your CPU starts thermal throttling. The tiny screws that most companies use are ridiculous.


Well I guess the cleaning did the job, but I'm surprised most of the time it shows me ring and core pl2
but I'm happy with the good news thanks a lot for your assistance if there are any other changes ill hit u up


----------

